# [gnome] plus d'automount (usb, cdrom, dvd...)

## yohann

Bonjour,

automount, ne fonctionne plus. (mais comme j'utilise tres rarement des périphérique externe je ne sais pas a la suite de quoi  :Sad: )

je peux monter les clé usb manuellement (mkdir /mnt/usb && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb) mais aucun disque n'est créer lorsque que je branche la clé.

idem pour les cdrom.

voila les choses que j'ai déja vérifiées:

mon user appartient au groupe plugdev.

mon kernel comprend les options suivante:  Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3) et Kernel automounter support

gnome-volume-manager est compilé sans le useflag automount (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.22-upgrade.xml?style=printable)

dmesg reconnait bien le plug/unplug de clé usb.

je ne sais plus vraiment quoi faire maintenant.

j'aimerais trouver comment déclencher le montage automatique manuellement pour tester et comprendre ce qui se passe. (oui ça parait un peu tordu dit comme ca, en fait je voudrais dire a nautilus de monter la clée au lieu de la monter en utilisant mount).

merci pour votre aide

----------

## netfab

Hello,

hal est t'il installé/configuré/lancé ?

```

$ equery d hal

[ Searching for packages depending on hal... ]

app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

app-emulation/wine-1.1.25 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

app-misc/hal-info-20090414 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.24.3.1 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.3)

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.6)

gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.7)

gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.8.1)

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.7)

gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2 (cdda? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

                         (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.3 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5)

media-video/vlc-0.9.9a-r1 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

```

----------

## yohann

hal est installé et lancé

```

ps aux | grep hal

102      16023  0.0  0.1  26344  3440 ?        Ss   03:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

root     16024  0.0  0.0  15672  1148 ?        S    03:43   0:00 hald-runner

root     16027  0.0  0.0  17796  1152 ?        S    03:43   0:00 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event5 /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event3 /dev/input/event2

102      16037  0.0  0.0  16620   972 ?        S    03:43   0:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpi kernel interface /proc/acpi/event

yohann   16549  0.0  0.0  43688  2892 ?        S    03:43   0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor

root     29186  0.0  0.0   9988   864 pts/1    R+   20:23   0:00 grep --colour=auto hal

eix hal

[I] sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.5.9.1-r3 ~0.5.11-r4 0.5.11-r8 0.5.11-r9 ~0.5.12_rc1-r4 ~0.5.12_rc1-r6 {X acpi apm consolekit crypt debug dell disk-partition doc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux laptop pcmcia policykit selinux}

     Installed versions:  0.5.11-r9(15:09:11 23/06/2009)(X acpi crypt doc kernel_linux -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -kernel_FreeBSD -laptop -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

```

par contre je n'ai pas fait de configuration spécial donc je ne sais pas si il y a quelque chose de particulier a faire pour que hal reconnaisse mes clés usb et autre cdrom

par contre je m'appercois en faisant le equery d hal que nautilus ne dépend pas de hal (alors que si j'ai bien compris c'est lui qui, depuis gnome 2.22 monte les systeme de fichier ammovibles standard)

en revanche gnome-mount, lui dépend bien de hal.

mais rien ne se passe si je lance gnome-mount ou gnome-mount /dev/sda1 -m /mnt/test

----------

## netfab

Que donne :

```

$ grep -R media_automount ~/.gconf

```

Rien dans ~/.xsession-errors quand tu insères un media ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais rien ne se passe si je lance gnome-mount ou gnome-mount /dev/sda1 -m /mnt/test
> 
> 

 

Essaye comme ceci :

```

$ gnome-mount --device /dev/sda1 

```

----------

## yohann

Déjà, merci bien de t'intéresser à mon problème.

ensuite le grep ne donne rien (aucun fichier ne contient media_automount ni automount tout court).

aucune ligne dans .xsession-error à l'insertion d'un media

enfin la commande

```
gnome-mount --device /dev/sda1 
```

ne fait rien de plus qu'avant.

bref c'est pas très encourageant apparament

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ensuite le grep ne donne rien (aucun fichier ne contient media_automount ni automount tout court). 
> 
> 

 

Ce n'est pas normal, tu devrais avoir :

```

$ grep -R media_automount ~/.gconf

/home/netfab/.gconf/apps/nautilus/preferences/%gconf.xml:        <entry name="media_automount_open" mtime="1247771925" type="bool" value="true">

```

Dans le menu de nautilus, Edition --> Préférences, puis dans l'onglet Supports, tout en bas tu dois avoir une checkbox : Parcourir les supports lors de leur insertion ?

----------

## yohann

la case était bien cochée.

dans le doute j'ai décoché, fermé.

ouvert recocher refermer.

et maintenant j'ai bien cette ligne:

```
grep -R automount ~/.gconf

/home/yohann/.gconf/apps/nautilus/preferences/%gconf.xml:        <entry name="media_automount_open" mtime="1247782007" type="bool" value="true">

```

par contre toujours pas de montage automatique.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

j'ai eu ce pb il n'y pas tres longtemps, un revdep-rebuild avait corrige le tir, t'as essaye?

----------

## yohann

non, je vais le faire maintenant, et je me maudis de pas y avoir pensé!!

edit:

en effet je pense que cela à quelque chose à voir avec mon pb.

broken /usr/libexec/hald-probe-storage (requires libvolume_id.so.0)

broken /usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume (requires libvolume_id.so.0)

Le revdep-rebuild à résolu le pb!!

les clés usb montent automatiquement maintenant.

par contre j'ai  toujours le probleme avec les dvd apparament.

----------

